# Looking for some help configuring Throttlestop for my i7-9750H



## Deathrig (Oct 20, 2022)

Hey!
New to the world of under/over clocking.
Have tried to follow some guides and forum posts. But not every chipset is the same, and I am sure the settings are not working for me correctly, or I am not understanding correctly.
I have Throttlestop downloaded (have setup a task sched for it also in advance)
I have Cpu-z and HWmonitor as well as throttlestop 9.5

System Manufacturer    Micro-Star International Co., Ltd.
System Model    GF65 Thin 9SEXR

Windows 11
Version    10.0.22621 Build 22621

Processor    Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-9750H CPU @ 2.60GHz, 2601 Mhz, 6 Core(s), 12 Logical Processor(s)
Installed Physical Memory (RAM)    16.0 GB
Intel(R) UHD Graphics 630
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060

Would like some help to setup my machine to run the max while keeping cool. Always having issues with heating, and not being able to fully utilize my PC. Temperatures hitting 90c+. Thermal paste is fine. Sits on a laptop cooler as well.

Let me know what information you need attached, and I will post.

Thanks in advance!

P.S. I hear unclewebb is the man to talk to!


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 21, 2022)

Always start by posting some screenshots of the Main window, the FIVR and TPL windows. That will answer a lot of questions I have.



Deathrig said:


> Temperatures hitting 90c+.


That sounds normal for a thin laptop with a 9750H. You will probably need to sacrifice maximum performance if you want a cooler running laptop. 

Did you disable the Windows 11 Virtualization Based Security features?









						How to Disable Virtualization-Based Security (VBS) in Windows 11 to Improve Gaming
					

Getting frame drops while playing games in Windows 11? VBS might be the reason and here's how you can disable VBS in Windows 11.




					beebom.com
				






Deathrig said:


> I hear unclewebb is the man to talk to!


You found the right guy in the right forum.


----------



## Deathrig (Oct 21, 2022)

Wow!
That was a prompt reply. Thank you.

Ok, I just disabled VBS before I posted this as well. (Didnt restart yet), hopefully that won't affect anything. I am just running a small game atm. If this affects any of the results, let me know. 

Main





Core




Cache




Intel GPU




TPL


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 21, 2022)

Deathrig said:


> Didnt restart yet


Your screenshots show that having VBS enabled was preventing ThrottleStop from accessing the voltage control register. You definitely need to reboot and I would delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file so ThrottleStop can start with a clean slate.

Post some more pics after that so I can make sure VBS including core isolation memory integrity have been disabled.

When you see voltage numbers like 0.3799 showing up in the FIVR monitoring table, that is a problem caused by VBS.


----------



## Deathrig (Oct 21, 2022)

Ok. I have restarted. Deleted the ini. Restarted again.
PC is now just in idle, with the normal startup tasks I have going (Not sure if it matters, or you want me to close them all down from task manager) and of course firefox, to reply to this post.

Here are the startup tasks that run silently, not sure if this matters.



Nvidie geforce/control panel
dragon center
defender
razer synapse
intel driver support assistant
nahimic
modernflyouts
than Throttlestop

Ok, here is the new INI config loaded. Nothing has been touched at all. Hope this gives you the answers you need to assist me.

Thanks in advance, again unclewebb.

Main - Nothing touched or set this time




FIVR - Nothing touched or changed in Core, Cache or Intel GPU this time.




TPL - Nothing touched or set this time




Options - Not sure if this is relevant or not




Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 21, 2022)

No more VBS issues. 

Most 9750H are 100% stable with the cache offset voltage set to -100 mV and the core offset set to -150 mV. Do some Cinebench testing and play some games. I would start with those offset voltage settings and use your computer for a day or two like you normally do. Check to see if those settings are 100% stable. There should be no blue screen issues. You might be able to bump both of those another -25 mV. It is all trial and error testing at this point to make sure your computer is stable. 

The default 200W power limits look nice but your cooling cannot handle that. Somewhere around 60W for PL1 and maybe 70W for PL2 is more realistic. Turbo time limit should be set to somewhere between 8 and 28 seconds. If you do not like the heat these settings cause, you will need to lower the power limits and sacrifice some performance. Intel gave the 9750H a 45W TDP power rating. Most manufacturers designed cooling systems with that number in mind when the reality is that these CPUs can run at 70W or more if you let them. Without proper cooling, they will thermal throttle or you can reduce the power limits and force them to power limit throttle instead. What option is better is up to you. 

In the TPL window I like checking the Speed Shift box and setting Speed Shift Max to 45 for your 9750H. Some users like to reduce the maximum speed of these CPUs to better control how much heat they put out. 

I check the MMIO Lock box since Intel CPUs do not need a duplicate set of power limits. The MSR power limits are all you need to adjust. 

Set Speed Shift EPP to 0 on the main screen if you want maximum CPU speed all of the time. For a more balanced profile where the CPU slows down when lightly loaded, set EPP to 84. 

ThrottleStop and Dragon Center can interfere with each other. If you have any problems, you might have to get rid of one or the other. Do some testing. Turn on the ThrottleStop Log File option and go play a game so I can see how your computer is running.


----------



## Deathrig (Oct 21, 2022)

Awesome.
I will put these settings into play for a couple days and get some bench marks.
I will reply back in a couple days with some pictures and the log file as well.
If I encounter any issues in the meantime I will post a reply.
If I have to chose. I will get rid of dragon center. I can't get the system to run smooth and cool no matter which way I have set it up til this point with DC. Throttlestop seems like the solid solution to keep.

Hoping once done, this post can help others out with this chipset in the future.

You definitely made this crystal clear for me as opposed to the other threads and YouTube videos I did watch prior.

Thanks again unclewebb

Will talk soon


----------



## Deathrig (Oct 23, 2022)

Good morning!

I will post all my main questions at the very bottom of this, under the pictures.

Ok, So I spent the first day with all your suggested settings changed in Throttlestop as follows:

Cache offset -100mV
Core offset -150mV

MMIO Lock Box Checked

Long Power PL1 60 (Clamp checked was default)
Short Power PL2 70

Turbo Time Limit 28
Speed Shift (Checked) under Min 8 the value is set to 1, under Max 45 the value is set to 45

Speed Shift EPP 0

I ran my games, played my music, did everything I usually do mainly and everything seemed super stable, although temperatures were still hitting Max of 98c on the CPU (As per throttlestop display) and 78c on the GPU (as per Dragon Center display). I did have dragon center open for these couple days to keep an eye on the temp.

Anyways, at some point during the day I decided to change the Cache and Core another -25mV each, as follows:

Cache offset -125mV
Core offsent -175.8mV

After a good 4 hours after changing the mV, I was playing my games doing my thing. It seemed stable, no issues. It seemed also like the temperatures did come down a bit seeing Max of 97c on the CPU (As per throttlestop display) and 74c on the GPU (As per Dragon Center display)

I tried to play with the Speed Shift EPP settings changing it from 0 and than to 84. I didn't notice a difference, I don't think? I am sure there was a difference, as per heat goes tho I did see the temperatures more balanced (again, I am not sure if this was from the -25mV change, or EPP at 84 or both). But I would see more stable of about 85-88c on the CPU, and 69-72c on the GPU with spikes up to 90-94c on CPU with some heaving loading in games and spike of 73-74c on the GPU. But it would only jump as my eye caught it in dragon center, for a split second.

I also tried to play with the Long Power PL1 and Short Power PL2. I set the PL1 anywhere from 45-60 on your suggested, increments of 5 at the same time I set the PL2 anywhere from 50-70 on your suggest, increments of 5, within 5-10 of PL1. Ex (PL1 45 PL2 50 or PL1 45 PL2 55). These settings were very short and brief from 5min-45min before I set back to the 60/70 you suggested. I have no idea if these settings did anything at all.

I also tried to play with the Turbo Time Limit a couple of times from 8, 20, 24, 28 to see if this did anything. Again, this was brief short periods and I never noticed if this did anything either before I set back to the 28.

Ok, the things I did not do was cinebench testing. This is all new to me, so I am not sure. I want to understand Throttlestop a bit more, and how to manage my heat/speed settings myself, so when I decide to play some hardcore graphic games over what I currently play, I would like to be able to adjust it myself and start learning to cinebench test and all this myself.. But I figured, once I control my beast (msi gf65 thin), than I can start bettering the process for future. I should of probably took your advice to the T, and done cinebench testing and I will.. if you need results from that also to help me, and others with this issue from this post, I absolutely will just let me know.

So lets get to some pictures and tests. Its the morning. I have firefox open and typing on this forum, my PC has been idle all night and these are the settings I left it at and came back to (nothing cleared or adjusted from this):

After IDLE all night
@IDLE (with firefox, TS and Paint open. Than the following background apps)



Nvidia Geforce Experience/Panel
Dragon Center
Defender
Razer Synapsis
Intel Driver and Support Assistant
Nahimic
ExpressVPN
ModernFlyouts
Throttlestop

Main + TPL + Limit Reasons




FIVR
CPU Core




FIVR
CPU Cache




Ok, now I am going to keep these settings the same, and do a TS Bench with CPUID HWMonitor open as well. I will keep the Logs for each test and attach as well.

Test #1 @ 120M
With cleared min/max before test
*Speed Shift EPP 0 with all the rest of the settings the same*
LOG = EPP 0 - Test1 @ 120M - 2022-10-23.txt







Test #2 @ 960M
With cleared min/max before test
*Speed Shift EPP 0 with all the rest of the settings the same*
LOG = EPP 0 - Test2 @ 960M - 2022-10-23.txt






Test #3 @ 7680M
With cleared min/max before test
*Speed Shift EPP 0 with all the rest of the settings the same*
LOG = EPP 0 - Test 3 @ 7680M - 2022-10-23.txt






Ok, now I am going to do these same tests with Speed Shift EPP set at 84.

Test #1 @ 120M
With cleared min/max before test
*Speed Shift EPP 84 with all the rest of the settings the same*
LOG = EPP 84 - Test1 @ 120M - 2022-10-23.txt






Test #2 @ 960M
With cleared min/max before test
*Speed Shift EPP 84 with all the rest of the settings the same*
LOG = EPP 84 - Test2 @ 960M - 2022-10-23.txt





Test #3 @ 7680M
With cleared min/max before test
*Speed Shift EPP 84 with all the rest of the settings the same*
LOG = EPP 84 - Test3 @ 7680M - 2022-10-23.txt






I have also included the other logs as follows:
Day 1
LOG = Day 1 - 2022-10-21.txt
Day2
LOG = Day 2 - 2022-10-21.txt
Before todays tests (Overnight Idle)
LOG = Before Tests - Night Idle -2022-10-23.txt

Ok, so my main questions were to keep it short are:

Between these tests and two EPP settings I did tinker with primarily (84 and 0), is this heat harmful to run like this for prolonged periods etc?

What does clamp do exactly, and should I check or uncheck any of the clamped boxes or keep the default one as is?

How do I know if Dragon Center is conflicting with Throttlestop? If so, because I use DC for fan settings, do you have a prefered fan software or is one even needed (will bios handle it fine?) if I uninstalled Dragon Center?

Is there anymore adjusting you think I could do to Throttlestop based on the information above from the tests/logs?

For future, when I want to increase speed (i know temp increases also) which settings would I only need to focus adjust in this current profile? and which direction?

For future, when I want to decrease heat/temp (i know speed decreases also) which settings would I only need to focus adjust in this current profile? and which direction?

*MAIN GOAL* I know sometimes its not possible, but if these temperatures are harmful for as per question above, what settings would I need to adjust to get the temps balanced around 80-85c CPU and 65-70c GPU. I know spikes in temperature happen, so I am not sure it can be prevented from spiking past 90c in extreme loads.
I would like a more balanced profile, I am willing to sacrafice a bit of speed for temperature decrease.

I think these are the only questions I mainly had, hopefully this is enough information for yourself and to help the general public.

Let me know if you do need anymore information, or specific tests from me to further this or not.

I look forward to your reply, again I appreciate the help and guidance with this unclewebb, you are a god of the tech world! 

Thanks!!!


----------

